# Jamis Thread



## rvanderveur (Apr 26, 2007)

How about a thread for Jamis. There composite bikes truly set a new standard both in construction and ride. Plus Jamis still makes steel bikes. How cool is that!! Keeping it real!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

...um, you dropped one of your pom-poms..


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Jamis Steel*

I have been very happy with my Jamis Quest for the past couple of years I've owned it. It's a nice riding steel bike that has perfomed well in all conditions. :thumbsup:


----------



## xtremefit (Jul 22, 2007)

I just bought a 07 Jamis Xenith Comp.


----------



## tomrob_36 (Jan 25, 2005)

http://shoppix.smugmug.com/gallery/3293552#184988266

This is a link for a pic of me at a crit on mu 06 xenith pro. So far I love the bike .


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Oxtox said:


> ...um, you dropped one of your pom-poms..


Too funny.

Jamis does make some nice bikes but a new "standard." Come on. Trek, Specialized, Giant, Colnago, Ridley, Time, Look, Scott, BMC, et.al. might have something to say about that.


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=13283&cat=500&ppuser=270894


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I actually like this one quite well.


----------



## OldBiker (Feb 9, 2008)

I own two Jamis bikes, a 2005 Eclipse and a 2006 Xenith Comp. I find them to be great bikes and real good value for the money.


----------



## rvanderveur (Apr 26, 2007)

*Jamis Xenith*



Richard said:


> Too funny.
> 
> Jamis does make some nice bikes but a new "standard." Come on. Trek, Specialized, Giant, Colnago, Ridley, Time, Look, Scott, BMC, et.al. might have something to say about that.


Paradigm's do shift:

As tested at the San Diego low speed wind tunnel. Over 10% less turbulence over all other bikes previously tested:

http://jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/08_bikes/08xenitht2.html#

56cm, HM40/1K, Red, As pictured 12.9 lbs, sub 10k ($6500):

http://jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/08_bikes/08xenithsl.html

Best, R


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2007)

*Jamis Thread (con't)*

The Jamis Satellite is a great bike with excellent specs for the $'s.
It is great for long rides. I rode 47 miles of foothills near the cascades with mine yesterday. 

I like my frame so much I've upgraded to Shimano 105 crank/ Ultegra Shifters/ etc. No complaints with the Original Sora component set or Truvativ crank ... I just donated them to moderize my brothers 1980's Fuji. I had about 600 miles on the original components, since then my brother put on another 1000 miles. One guy in our riding club has 15,000 miles on his 2004 original Satellite components ... normal new chain/ rings/ cassette .. also new wheels. I have around 1000 miles on my 2006 year end close out bike to date. In wet Seattle, I use an old Specialized Rockhopper for the commute since the weather around here is hard on bikes. So, I get my training miles in on the commuter. 

The only thing I needed to upgrade were the rear spokes to DT Swiss on the Alex wheelset. I'm on the plus side of 200 & live around some railroad tracks ... either of which could be the contribution to lower than expected life. For inexpensive wheels the Aclass R1.0 wheels have been great ...... I'm frequently find myself coasting while others are peddling away. Kudos to the Aclass hubs as well.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

07 Xenith Comp
SSC SL rims w/ Carbon/Ti skewers
Conti GP 4000 tires
FSA SLK standard crank
FSA SLK seatpost
Easton EC90 bars
Dura-Ace brakes
Forte carbon saddle
17.2lbs
















I saw the 09 stealth black frame<.....wants


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The Jamis Satellite is a great bike with excellent specs for the $'s.
> It is great for long rides. I rode 47 miles of foothills near the cascades with mine yesterday.
> 
> I like my frame so much I've upgraded to Shimano 105 crank/ Ultegra Shifters/ etc. No complaints with the Original Sora component set or Truvativ crank ... I just donated them to moderize my brothers 1980's Fuji. I had about 600 miles on the original components, since then my brother put on another 1000 miles. One guy in our riding club has 15,000 miles on his 2004 original Satellite components ... normal new chain/ rings/ cassette .. also new wheels. I have around 1000 miles on my 2006 year end close out bike to date. In wet Seattle, I use an old Specialized Rockhopper for the commute since the weather around here is hard on bikes. So, I get my training miles in on the commuter.
> ...


Your situation sounds familiar, I got an 09 Satellite as my first modern road bike and it's taken me through my first century and first Seattle To Portland in comfort, On the other hand I broke a lot of rear spokes on those cheap Alex wheels until I upgraded to a set of Easton EA50s which are magic. I'm 6' and 234lbs with legs like a speed skater so I suppose it was inevitable. The Sora shifters leave something to be desired and I would have gladly paid another $50 or so for Tiagra. OTOH my wife had no trouble with her Satellite until she decided she needed something racier and upgraded, so my son has a new roadbike.


----------



## markito200 (Apr 17, 2008)

*2008 xenith sl*

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ecnQEOkCyMFfK0YKqvc_JJ84qIfO56EwnMt3dYcVj88?feat=directlink


----------

